
Ask HN: Web dev zero to hero in least time. Which tools should I use? - tomas789
I’d like solve the following:<p>Minimize: Time it takes me to develop web-based UI for my SaaS<p>With respect to:
- I’m no rockstar dev. I do some Python, SQL, Javascript, HTML, CSS and a few others
- I can learn new stuff if they provide enough value
- The core of my project is already taken care of. It communicates exclusively using Postgres database. 
- My UI will have a typical set of UI screens like user sign in, sign on, forgotten password, email verification, you name it. 
- Other then that it will have many (~30) quite simple screens doing basic CRUD operations on simple objects stored in database. Each object has a few fields, there are some input validators, some links among objects and so on.<p>Question is: How do I optimize such program? Decision variables are technologies I should use, languages, frameworks and so on.<p>The only thing I care about is the speed at which I can spit out those views.
======
alexbanks
If you do Python, why not use the insanely popular Python web framework
Django? It will do all of what you're describing.

~~~
tomas789
With a bloom of modern technologies, one would hope there is a faster option.
Is there? Django sure provides good enough alternative.

~~~
alexbanks
Do you honestly believe you'll be able to learn a whole new language and
framework faster than using a language you already know and framework that's
been heavily optimized for doing exactly what you want?

If you want to follow a hype wave just say so. Build it in Elixir.

~~~
mooreds
Or rust.

